# Replacing flow restrictor on Coralife unit



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have a coralife 50gpd unit that I bought used. These units have flow restrictors built into the 90 degree elbow for the waste from the membrane. 

The waste ration is too low at just over 2:1 but my tds is 0. I would like to replace this flow restrictor with something I can adjust. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks 

Kamal


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flow restrictors come preset. Unless you get a small gate valve you can dial in. If you up the water pressure, you can get better ratio's

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kamal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a Corolife built into the 90 degree elbo50gpd unit that I bought used. These units have flow restrictors built into the 90 degree elbow for the waste from the membrane.
> 
> ...


2:1 - it is the best what everyone could wish. I do not know "restrictors built into the 90 degree elbow"

My unit from Coralife did not have any and was doing 10 to 1

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok I thought 4:1 was preferred in order to pass enough flow over the membrane and extend its life. Maybe I am wrong


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about membrane, because for me the main goal was saving water.

30-35G per week RODI needed. Assume, how much was going to waste

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

kamal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a coralife 50gpd unit that I bought used. These units have flow restrictors built into the 90 degree elbow for the waste from the membrane.
> 
> ...


is your tds zero with DI filter running? whatever adjustment you make with installed DI will always read zero, remove DI, then make adjustment of water ratio.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> is your tds zero with DI filter running? whatever adjustment you make with installed DI will always read zero, remove DI, then make adjustment of water ratio.


What parts do I need or would you suggest for me to adjust the flow. Following on from Sigs comment is adjusting the flow required?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not understand meaning of "adjust the flow". why would you do it? 
ratio is regulated by "flow restrictor" on the waste line and I do not think it is good idea to reduce water waste additionally using valve.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

sig said:


> I do not understand meaning of "adjust the flow". why would you do it?
> ratio is regulated by "flow restrictor" on the waste line and I do not think it is good idea to reduce water waste additionally using valve.


I was under the impression my waste water ratio should be 4:1 so I actually think not enough waste is going through. So I want to produce more waste not less 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kamal said:


> I was under the impression my waste water ratio should be 4:1 so I actually think not enough waste is going through. So I want to produce more waste not less
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


it does not. less waste is better and quantity of the waste has noting to do with 0 tds

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I understand that but I was told that such a low ratio of waste would damage the membrane. If that is not the case I am not concerned to change the flow restrictor.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The 4:1 is a recommended ratio from the membrane mfg. You can achieve lower rejection rates but you sacrifice membrane longevity.

It's easier to have a matched GPD flow restrictor to the GPD of the membrane but as ARA mentioned, using a valve on the waste line and adjusting (measuring waste and RO over a set period of time) for a 4:1 or 3:1 works as well.

Added:
My water bill in East York is ~$3/m3 or ~$3/263gal. Replacement cost of the membrane ranges from $50-$150 depending on brand and GPD. You also have to replace the sediment when the pressure drops and carbon (catalytic carbon if you have chloramine in the water) every ~1000gal (read label for specs) so that the membrane does not get damaged from chlorine/chloramine when the carbon is exhausted.


----------

